# creatine gave me gas, soft musles



## edubz (May 22, 2007)

I started taking creatine and I do not like whats it has done. Been on it for about a week, taking about 5 grams as a supplement. 

basically, I have alot of gas, burping alot, and also,  am bloated.

I understand creatine puts on water weight, but it puts it on all over your body.

my tri's dont feel hard, although I do not feel as much pain, my body is nowhere near as hard.

I thought creatine was suppose to make you hard, I feel soft. and bloated, and have gas.

anyone else find creatine to be just a "bulk" product? I like my body better with out it, I am more cut, and more hard.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2007)

you need to try CEE.


----------



## mo1 (Feb 13, 2010)

*NutraBio creatine gives great results*

I've been using NutraBio's various types of creatine for years and have always got great results. I recently switched to creatine ethyl ester malate. I've been on it for about 6 weeks and have seen a marked improvement over creatine mono and plain ethyl ester. Less bloating, better striations. After about the 3rd week (did not load) I saw serious increases in strength. Now at 6 weeks I???m getting about 15% increases in bench and leg press.  I???m also doing an arginine stack recommended by one of consultants over at NutraBio. They recommended using arginine ethyl ester twice a day, about 3.5 grams each serving,  along with 1 serving of arginine pyroglutamate and l-lysine right before I go to sleep. The arginine EE boosts nitric oxide for an incredible muscle pump while the arginine pyroglutamate and lysine help improve hgh levels.

Perhaps one reason CCEM works better than CEE is that malic acid is importance to the production of energy in the body during both aerobic and anaerobic conditions. Malic acid helps to reverse hypoxias inhibition of glycolysis in the Krebs cycle. More ATP, more energy, more strength.  I recently added l-carnitine ethyl ester and ornithine alpha ketoglutarate to the mix. I???ve never seen L- carnitine EE before, so this is exciting, If the improvements in bioavailability of l-carnitine EE over carnitine tartrate is anything like the improvement of Creatine EE over creatine mono, then I should be feeling some great results. Not sure yet, too soon.

 NutraBio is far advanced compared to any supplement company out there.   They have dozens of amino acids in free form as well as ethylated, acetylated and alpha ketoglutarated derivatives.  If they don???t have it, it???s just not available. They are cutting edge.


----------



## T_man (Feb 13, 2010)

edubz said:


> I understand creatine puts on water weight, but it puts it on all over your body.
> 
> my tri's dont feel hard, although I do not feel as much pain, my body is nowhere near as hard.
> 
> ...





edubz said:


> *I understand creatine puts on water weight, but it puts it on all over your body*



There's your answer. If you fill a baloon with water, is it hard?


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 14, 2010)

it must be bad creatine..we like good creatine


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 14, 2010)

If your muscles are soft, creatine will not make them hard.
If your muscles are hard, creatine will not make them soft.
If you're suffering gas or any other GI distress, my guess would be that the purity of your creatine is the problem. I would switch brands.


----------



## T_man (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh it's an old thread. Can you people check thread dates before bumping them FFS.


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Feb 17, 2010)

is the creatine expired or not sealed well?


----------

